# Does anyone know how to get sick intentionally?



## CancerNV (Sep 27, 2005)

I was just wondering if their was something you could eat that would make you sick for a day or two and be reasonably safe.


----------



## GFR (Sep 27, 2005)

eat spoiled dairy products.....it wont kill you but you will get sick as hell for a few days


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 27, 2005)

Drink like a cup of vinegar. It'll just make you throw up pretty much right away. That's how I used to get outta school in middle school


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

why? Are you trying  to get out of work.


----------



## god hand (Sep 27, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if their was something you could eat that would make you sick for a day or two and be reasonably safe.


It and drink your on waste


----------



## KentDog (Sep 27, 2005)

Eating spoiled foods like couple days past expiration meat products, drinking lots of milk, drinking lots of shakes as meal replacements, or having a weird sleep cycle get me sick.


----------



## MTN WARRIOR (Sep 27, 2005)

Syrup of Ipecac, available at your local drug store, over the counter.  Its used to induce vomitting in case of poinsioning, but harmless.  you will hurl quickly though.


----------



## goandykid (Sep 27, 2005)

Fake it.


----------



## BritChick (Sep 27, 2005)

goandykid said:
			
		

> Fake it.



No kidding!  Why the hell would anyone want to make themselves sick for real.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 27, 2005)

Arggg... There is soooo much wrong with this thread I don't know where to start!

Firstly, why they hell do you want to 'be sick' for real for a day? If you are just trying to get out of school/work then either:
a. just suck it up and go to school/work.
b. fake it


Eating spoiled food, even if it IS just dairy etc is usually not going to get you sick unless it is badly off.... and, yes, it usually only makes you sick for a few hours/day BUT it can also cause you to get REALLY sick and you can be out of action for DAYS, have severe diarrhoea, vomiting, become dehydrated and feel like  for a long time... It can (in rare cases) even lead to even more serious consequences!! If you want diarrhoea why not just eat a whole heap of sugar-free cookies or chocolate! Geezzz... at least that way you get to eat the cookies! 


And yes, Syrup of Ipecac is USUALLY not bad for you either, and it will make you , but you CAN, if you use too much of it, cause poisoning and get into lots of health trouble as a result...


God... what ever is causing you to consider this I don't know!


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 27, 2005)

Eat Fugu at a half ass sushi joint. It might make you a little sick.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 27, 2005)

ROFL!!! HAHAHA!! 

Nice, in any case, get ahold of some niacin that DOES NOT have time release stuff, take a bunch, and you'll get de flush... Without eating spoiled dairy, lol.


----------



## cha (Sep 27, 2005)

LOL...this is about the stupidest thread I've read here.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Then you haven't read enough.


----------



## cappo5150 (Sep 27, 2005)

cha said:
			
		

> LOL...this is about the stupidest thread I've read here.


Start searching for posts by God Hand and Hank Visser


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2005)

BritChick said:
			
		

> No kidding!  Why the hell would anyone want to make themselves sick for real.


_Not him, probably a person he doesnt like very much. _


----------



## MyK (Sep 27, 2005)

do us all a favor and just kill yourself!


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Not him, probably a person he doesn't like very much. _


You may be unto something here.
 I usually look at Dale's pic, I puke instantly when I see that...


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)

I See


----------



## Vieope (Sep 27, 2005)

_I would eat your puke if it stopped me from seeing Dale´s picture again. _


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 27, 2005)




----------



## GoalGetter (Sep 27, 2005)

Emma-Leigh said:
			
		

> ... If you want diarrhoea why not just eat a whole heap of sugar-free cookies or chocolate! Geezzz... at least that way you get to eat the cookies!


 HAHAHAAHAHA! I was JUST going to post something to that effect!


----------



## GFR (Sep 28, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Then you haven't read enough.


----------



## MuscleM4n (Sep 28, 2005)

stick two fingers down your throat


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2005)

we all want to know why????????????


----------



## rantheman (Sep 28, 2005)

You could lick this http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v260/gentylone/Elivs.jpg


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 28, 2005)

^ lol i thought it was going to be a toad.


----------



## bigss75 (Sep 28, 2005)

Does Elvis have cameltoe?


----------



## sgtneo (Sep 28, 2005)

lol wanna make yourself ill, follow what they do in this vid and its anough to make you wanna puke just by watching it

http://www.big-boys.com/articles/ipecac.html

ipecac all the way baby


----------



## Stallions05 (Sep 28, 2005)

CancerNV said:
			
		

> I was just wondering if their was something you could eat that would make you sick for a day or two and be reasonably safe.


...........................????????????????????????_............................................................................. 
..................../``` /:::::::::::```~,..................Go out and get yourself a Life!......... 
................../:::,/```'''''''''''````-- ,:::\..................................................................... 
..................|::/ · · · · · · · · ·|::::|.................................................................... 
...................\| · ·?????????_ - -_????????? ·|::/..........................................................___..... 
...................-|· · ·õ-`|::|??? -õ· ·|:/|..................................................._-~`` · · · \.. 
...................|;| · · · / · \ · · · | ;/........................................., ---~`` · ` · · · · , /.. 
...................`-| · · · ¯ ¯ · · · ·|`......................................./` · · · · · ·_·,·-````'..... 
......................\ · ·`¯¯¯¯` ·,,- |,..................................../ · · · · · · /_,,__,,......... 
........................`\ · · ¯· · /-` / ``~-,.............___........../ · ·'~,,,_· `· · · ·`|· ·\........ 
.........................| ·-¯¯¯ · /::::::::::::`/``¯/¯::::::::\......./· · · ·· · · ·\ /· · · |· · | \...... 
.....................,`:| ·/¯¯\`~,/::::::::::::::/::::/::::/¯¯¯¯`-,_,| · · · · · · · |· · · ·/· · ·|·/...... 
................-~`:::|· /::::::\·/::::::::::::::/::/``::::::::::::::::::/ `-_¯¯``~`¯ /`· · / · · / /....... 
....._..-~`/::::::::| ·/:::::::/::::::::::::::/:::::::::::::::::::::::/:\ · ·`-,,--,__/,__/,_, / '......... 
.../::::::::/:::::::::|/::::::::/:::::::::::::/:::::::::\::::::::::::::|::::\· ·· ·``~-~--~ ???.................. 
..|:::::::::|::::::::::|:::::::/:::::::::::::/::::::::::::\:::::::::::::|::::::\ · · · · · /...................... 
./:\::::::::|::::::::::|::::::/::::::::::::/:::::::::::::::\:::::::::::::\::::::¯¯~~¯|....................... 
/:::\:::::::\::::::::::|::::/:::::::::::/:::::::::::::::::::``~-,_,,_______,__,-'................... ..... 
::::\::::::::\:::::::::|:::/::::::::::/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/............................................. 
:::::\:::::::::\:::::::|::/:::::::::/:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/................................. ............. 
:::::::\:::::::::\:::::|:/:::::::/:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/............................................... 
:::::::::\:::::::::\:::|::::::/:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::/................................... ............. 
::::::::::|::::::::::\:|::::/:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|................................................. 
::::::::::|::::::::::::|:/::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\................................... .............. 
::::::::::|::::::::::::|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\................................................ 
::::::::::|::::::::::::|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\................................. .............. 
::::::::::|::::::::::::|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\................................ ..............


----------



## maniclion (Sep 28, 2005)

Licking doorknobs, hand rails, pay phones... unless you're already in that habit then you'll be immune.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 28, 2005)

Seems like he's too sick to respond.


----------



## Nachez (Sep 28, 2005)

*sgfdsfgdfg*



			
				MTN WARRIOR said:
			
		

> Syrup of Ipecac, available at your local drug store, over the counter.  Its used to induce vomitting in case of poinsioning, but harmless.  you will hurl quickly though.



yay anorexic girls can now stay slim!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## min0 lee (Oct 2, 2005)

Gee, I haven't heard from him........I hope he didn't overboard with his quest to get sick.


----------

